# Please help pray for Biscuit!



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello fellow SM friends and family!

Well I did wish I had better news on Biscuit but early yesterday morning around 6:40AM he started to have the mild seizure but then this one didn't stop and were gradually intensifying. The seizure activities exceeded 40min, well we lost track after that since we were frantically trying to rush him into the nearest ER clinic. 

Biscuit currently remains under 24/7 critical observation and the staff there are working under the consultation and guidelines of our Neurologist Dr. Allen Sisson. 

Gosh - our boy can't seem to catch a break and now he's once again on another rough ride. We're praying for him to pull through this one. He's a fighter for sure! :wub:

He's been poke by needles so much that they couldn't get an IV into any of his front legs and had to do the back. This constant injection and blood tests are not helping to get those area healed and we're worried at some point soon it will introduce further complications. Poor guy....

I do have recording of the seizures but I decided not to post them openly as they are disturbing and sad to watch. But if you are interested to see them for learning purposes, please send me a private message or you can try searching YouTube for keyword "Biscuit Seizure".

I'll provide more key update as soon as we have any. I have to work today so my wife will be visting the ER to check in on Biscuit and we're hopeful he might be well enough to be discharge today.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will pray for Biscuit:wub:he is lucky to have such a wonderful family:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Much love, many prayers!
sandi, kitzi & lisi


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So very sorry.....it breaks my heart to hear. I can't imagine what you and Ann are feeling right now. 

I am praying for your sweet baby. :smcry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry Biscuit took a turn for the worse. I know how hard this is on Biscuit and you and Ann.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Vinh and Ann, I'm so sorry this is happening again with poor little Biscuit. It breaks my heart thinking of all this poor little guy has been through. I pray they can get these seizures under control soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am just heartbroken for you, Ann and Biscuit. I just pray that something works for him, and he improves. I'm praying for him, Bless Him!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm praying for you all. God Bless you and Ann for being such wonderful parents to little Biscuit. Hugs your way...


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

vinhle68 said:


> Hello fellow SM friends and family!
> 
> Well I did wish I had better news on Biscuit but early yesterday morning around 6:40AM he started to have the mild seizure but then this one didn't stop and were gradually intensifying. The seizure activities exceeded 40min, well we lost track after that since we were frantically trying to rush him into the nearest ER clinic.
> 
> ...


Poor Biscuit, I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers, poor little thing.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry and I will keep him in my prayers. I will also pray for the two of you. I know this has got to be so hard on you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry about Biscuit  hugs & prayers


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Sorry to hear this. All My Prayers Going out for you. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Distressing news. Hoping for the best outcome for Biscuit.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Just heartbreaking. I'm so sorry that Biscuit is still having such horrible seizures.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know where to even begin. My stomache is hurting, eyes red from crying (yes I went to go and see the video and it was all to much for me to watch) So if I am feeling like this, just imagine what you poor folks are going through and the emotions are just so gut wrenching ........................ I just want to give you all big hugs and deff!for Prayers. Poor Poor biscuite I really hope and pray that he pulls through!!! He has already gone through all so much


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't imagine how hard this is for you. I will keep you and Biscuit in my prayers.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Biscuit. Linda


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. I'll keep you and sweet Biscuit close to my heart.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am thinking about Biscuit and you two!!!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Biscuit and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry for this news on Biscuit. My heart goes out to him and you and your wife as well! Prayers going out that he improves!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been praying for Biscuit everynight. I'm so sorry. I'll keep praying.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I am so sorry that you and little Biscuit are having to suffer through this. Please keep us posted as to how he is doing.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How heartbreaking... I hope that Biscuit will fight through all this- it must be beyond difficult to watch him have seizures. Thinking of you guys...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers will continue for you, Ann and of course little Biscuit who has gone through so much. Hoping that his condition improves soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Biscuit...continuing prayers for Biscuit, you and Ann. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I watched the video on Biscuit. I'm so sorry you and him have to go thru this. It doesn't seem fair that such a beautiful boy has to have this. Prayers are sent for his recovery.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for Biscuit and his family.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Biscuit is in my prayers as are you and Ann. I'm so sorry this is happening to all of you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Biscuit, praying he improves and thinking of you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You and Biscuit are in our thoughts too, get better soon little guy...:hugging::smootch:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Vinh,

Biscuit is always in my prayers.... He's a very special little guy


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you, Ann and Biscuit.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I'll be thinking of you guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

God bless your baby:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The poor little guy, he just can't get a break. Hope he does better.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry:Oh baby, Biscuit. I am heartbroken for all of you. I wish I had some words of wisdom, but they fail me. I want that little baby you hold so dear to bloom with good health.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.........Biscuit being very well taken care of by everybody:heart::dothewave::heart:
I..........Is a little tired:smstarz: 

S..........Soon he will feel better:aktion033:

C..........Cuddling with the nurses:smootch:

U..........Undeniably special pupp:Cute Malt:

I...........It's all in God's hands:innocent::innocent::innocent: 

T...........Through so much but he shall prevail:Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::thmbup:




*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying Biscuit had a good day! My heart goes out to you....two of the best parents who deserve their little boy to be well! HUGS.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Vinh and Ann, please know that you continue to be in my prayers. I know this is so hard because it's just incomprehensible that sweet little Biscuit would have to go through so much. I know that your hearts are breaking, as are so many here on SM, when you see what your little guy is going through. I'm really hoping for a miracle here, but also praying for you and Ann to have peace and wisdom in this very difficult experience.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Vinh & Ann! It is Friday AM here in Greece & I have kept the night-watch so to speak, for you here. 24/7 prayers being offered for little Biscuit, for his care givers, for his parents and for all out there who have grown attached. I do believe that prayer makes us more open to every situation and it always holds out hope that things will change. May God be gracious to you particularly as his loving parents! 
Be still our hearts as we wait with you. May you know what is best for this little guy we have come to appreciate through you. You have our utmost confidence.
God give you strength for today.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Update on Biscuit*


Hello SM Family

Ann and I are continue to be amaze and grateful for the ongoing emotional support, encouragement, and prayers for us and Biscuit. 

The great news today is that Biscuit seizure were contained and he was well enough to eat, drink, pee, and poop on his own so the ER staff feel it was safe to discharge him as of 10:00AM this morning. 

He is still very unstable on his feet but that don’t stop our stubborn boy from keeping trying to walk around, either sniffing for food, to pee, or to poop. 
He is still mostly sedated due to coming out of ER and combining with the increase dose of:
Phenobarbital 1.5 tablet, 24.3 mg
Levetiracetam (Keppra) Give 1.5 mLs, 75mg

Judging from the recent trending and increasing nature of the repeating seizures and comparing to the Dr. Sisson’s efforts to adjust and increase the meds dosage to counter the seizures, his latest prognosis is very poor for Biscuit. 

Dr. Sisson has finally prescribe the Diazepam (Valium) 5mg/ml, 5ml kit and we were given instruction on how to give 1.2ml (6mg) by rectum injection as needed to contain seizure activity at home. This is so that we can more quickly administer the needed medication to help contain the convulsion vs. allowing the seizure activities to continue too long while we try to get him to the ER. Plus if this home method works effectively, it would save us a big chunk in ER expenses.

We have also noticed that this time around he is less tuned in to our present, or if he is in anyway, his sedated state doesn’t seem to indicate that. We call his name and we are not really getting a positive response. We are hoping that this is not a sign of further brain injuries due to the recent lengthy seizures, and/or worse permanent brain damage. 

Prior to yesterday, remember how we noted that due to the effect of the disease on his brain, Biscuit tend to circle tightly to the right or pace in a clockwise circle only. Basically he rarely turns or attempted to turn left counterclockwise. Having said that, today we notice the opposite and that he tends to turn left and pace in a left counterclockwise pattern, not circling tightly though, and tend to go right less. This is an interesting observation but we also think it is still early to deduct that there could have been a recent permanent affect to Biscuit brains that could be inducing this new walking and pacing pattern. We will know more as he adjusts to the new increase dose and the trauma and heavy dosage from the ER treatment pass from his system.

We will continue to keep everyone updated on Biscuit condition. Biscuit send his loves to all the SM uncles and aunties! 

We also like to share this bonus video that we've stumbled upon today on YouTube. Hopefully the story of a Maltese girl puppy born with physical disadvantage and her will to survive and overcome the challenges will bring comfort to those that are struggling with difficult situation with their love one as we are with our precious boy Biscuit.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad the seizures have stopped but saddened by the prognosis as I know you and Ann are. Praying for Gods intervention.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for your baby.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Continued prayers for you and Biscuit. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

God, praying for intervention:innocent::innocent::innocent: for little Biscuit and his parents


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just read your post and was encouraged that little Biscuit's seizures have not occurred again and praying that God will continue to watch over him. I know how difficult it has been for both of you and will keep you in my constant prayers too.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Praying for little Biscuit. This is so sad. I hope some how, some way he will improve. Sending love and well wishes ♥


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Lord God, You love us as we love our precious furbabies. Please, in Your infinite love and wisdom, invervene in this situation--put Your arms around this family, please touch precious Biscuit and stop these seizures and heal this little much-loved, smallest baby. Please help us, Lord, to constantly keep him in our hearts and prayers. Put Your arms around Mommie and Daddy as they continue to love and care for this precious furbaby. Give them strength and courage as the days progress and help them to feel the love and prayers from all their SM family. AMEN


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Lord God, You love us as we love our precious furbabies. Please, in Your infinite love and wisdom, invervene in this situation--put Your arms around this family, please touch precious Biscuit and stop these seizures and heal this little much-loved, smallest baby. Please help us, Lord, to constantly keep him in our hearts and prayers. Put Your arms around Mommie and Daddy as they continue to love and care for this precious furbaby. Give them strength and courage as the days progress and help them to feel the love and prayers from all their SM family. AMEN


AMEN. 

Abby, this is such a beautiful and heartfelt prayer. Thank you so much for all of the SM family who have Vinh, Ann, and precious Biscuit in our prayers and hearts.

Love, hugs, and continuing prayers for Ann, Vinh, and darling Biscuit.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Still Praying,Hope Its Getting Better For All Of You.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Hi Abby and everyone,

We would like to thanks everyone for the continuing comforts and well wishes for Biscuit. Especially the beautiful prayer by Abby for us and our precious little boy. 

Well it's now day-2 after the recent seizures and he is slow in making forward progress. We also think that he could be possibly blind or having a hard time seeing thing real close to him because we put food in front of him and he have a hard time finding it. He sniffs until he reach the food. But then we can pace around, even unstable as we moves, he does not really bump much into obstacle in front or near him. Gosh, hopefully the eyesight will return. :blush:

We now have a section of the living padded all way round so that it is safe and Biscuit's proof! :w00t:

Here a video of our boy slowly pacing about. Ahem- no laughter allow about my chicken legs. B)

Biscuit_2days_after_ER - YouTube

Happy Friday or Saturday where ever you may be....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so glad Biscuit is home. He is such a fighter and he seems to be adapting to whatever is happening. I know that each day is a battle filled with fear, sadness, but also with hope. Biscuit is so lucky to have such loving parents. We are rooting for you guys through all this! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Godbless i have been praying for little Biscuit oxxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers are with you and your baby boy.
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's such a doll. We love his cute little chicken legs.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh, he certainly does keep trying! Bless his heart.
Sending prayers & hugs.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Irregular breathings*

I have just captured a couple of short videos of Biscuit breathing while he is dazzed out due to the meds. The breathing seem a bit irregular and abnormal at time, but there would be moment where it seem normal. The ER Doctor had also pointed this out and said she was also concerned that while Biscuit seem to be taking in air, his chest movement doesn't seem to be helping to circulate the air evenly to his body. Once the valium was lowered the breathing become what she said is normal. But right now Biscuit is not on any valium, only increase Keppra and Phenobarbital. 

Has anyone here has seen or experience similar cases before? 

Biscuit_Irregular_breathing1 - YouTube

Biscuit_Irregular_breathing2 - YouTube

We're hoping this is not another complication for the boy. He seem to be sleeping well but gosh, any little thing worry us now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinhi, I watched both videos & quite honestly, it is hard to tell! He does seem to have a problem settling in on the 2nd one. You are the one who is there & knows his breathing patterns so just trust your own gut! Our Kirby was on phenobarb almost his whole life & I knew almost always w/out fail when something was out of sorts. I could not usually tell well ahead of time IF he was about to seizure---only just before it happened.
I sure hope this isn't another complication for your little guy. He has had a very heavy burden for such a little tyke---how old is he exactly?
As always you are in our prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your videos broke my heart. Biscuit reminds me so much of my Lady after her seizures.

Try not to panic yet. Lady had cluster seizures so I always gave her Valium after the first one. She had a bad episode once that lasted two days. I was convinced she had brain damage, one of the dangers of cluster seizures. She couldn't even walk a straight line days later. I took her to the vet in a panic and Dr. Suzy told me that it can take quite awhile to get all that valium out of her system and that could explain her wobbly gait. Sure enough, about a week later she was fine.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Valium and Breathing*

Hi Sandi, Biscuit is going on 5yrs and his birthday is December 1st. You're right though I can never really tell exactly when Biscuit might experience a seizure. Only some of the common signs will hint to us that it could possibly happen.

Hi Marj, I am really sorry and shared in your sad memories of Lady's seizures. It is never going to be easy and I don't think the sad memories would ever go away, they can only by comfort by new memories of brighter events. Thanks for the tips on the possibly effect of valium. I'm hopping that is the case and our boy will regain full muscle and strength in all of his legs.

You guys are the best. I snap anther picture of when Biscuit found his favorite sleeping position with his head sticking out and tilting slighty downward. This is when I also notice his breathing is much calmer and more normal.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Little Biscuit looks so content sleeping he is so cute. Continued prayers and hugs.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am praying for your Biscuit.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sending all our good vibes Biscuit's way.... :heart:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit seem to be doing well 4 days since last seizure*

Hello everyone,

Well we're about 4-days since the last seizure and Biscuit continue to made slow and gradual forward progress. We can tell the strength of his legs are coming back because he can now muster enough strength to try to jump over pillows used to confine him to a small area. He continue to have a super hefty appetite, and feeding time is the only time we see him get very excited. I think the last seizure had some side effect where when Ann feeds him by hand now, he starting to bite hard and doesn't seem to care he's hurting Mommy. It's like it is just instinct with him to eat cause he's hungry and it doesn't seem he is aware he's bitting Mommy. Ann now has to stop feeding him by hand and simply put small portion on a large plate for Biscuit to goble up. :blush:

Today we took Biscuit in for a Leflunomide blood level work, in which large number of blood need to be drawn. The Vet Technician was warned that Biscuit is a jumper and he very dislike being poke. Sure enough as she try to poke into the right side of his neck area, the boy jumps, wiggles, and starting yelping out loud frantically. I think she must have hit a wrong spot and it was painful for him. I was tough for Ann and I to be present in the room watching this. The Tech has to pull the needle out and give the left side of the neck a try. We try to calm Biscuit down and of course had to bring re-enforcement to hold him securely down while the Tech and Ann try to sooth and comfort him. The second try was actually successful and supprisingly Biscuit did not put up any signs of resistent or yelping. 

Ann gave him a shower afterward and now we notice large bruising spots on both side of his neck where the needle came in. Poor guy. Does anyone has any suggestion on what we can apply to these area to help heal them quicker and also help sooth any irritation?

Last Sunday is the start of the next 14-days were Dr. Sisson have instructed us to move into the next lower dose of Prednisone. Biscuit is now on 7.5mg every 12 hours. While we are please that he's getting less of this more harmful medication, we're also paranoid in anticipating another seizure relapse that our boy has to go thru again. It has happen every time the Pred has been lowered so naturally Ann and I are worry sick that it could happen at anytime.

Biscuit send his love :heart::heart::heart: and kisses :smootch: to his SM fans for the loving prayers and best wishes!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have seen all of that on my Lola. The bruising will be OK. It will fade. Try just pulling up a little skin on the shoulder area below the neck when you do your injection. It is less painful this way. I know that feeling too when you decrease the pred. I got lola as low as 025 every other day, but never any lower then that. I could never get her totally to remission. Hoping for better results for Biscuit.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This is so sad. I hope the neurologist can find the right med combo to help beautiful Biscuit. You are wonderful fluff parents and Biscuit is fortunate to be surrounded by your love! Prayers, hugs, and kisses to the sweet baby!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

vinhle68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well we're about 4-days since the last seizure and Biscuit continue to made slow and gradual forward progress. We can tell the strength of his legs are coming back because he can now muster enough strength to try to jump over pillows used to confine him to a small area. He continue to have a super hefty appetite, and feeding time is the only time we see him get very excited. I think the last seizure had some side effect where when Ann feeds him by hand now, he starting to bite hard and doesn't seem to care he's hurting Mommy. It's like it is just instinct with him to eat cause he's hungry and it doesn't seem he is aware he's bitting Mommy. Ann now has to stop feeding him by hand and simply put small portion on a large plate for Biscuit to goble up. :blush:
> 
> ...


Vinh, just a suggestion about the part I highlighted. Since October, and when Snowball's liver enzymes levels were up the very first time ... I have requested for Snowball's vet to personally draw his blood for the lab tests. (the same when he had appointments with the specialist/internist)) The vet techs are wonderful ... but, I am afraid more than one tech has drawn Snowball's blood. And, I just feel better with our vet drawing his blood ... because Snowball is most familiar with her and she seems to have the most calming effect on Snowball. Everyone in the vet's office loves Snowball and it is not that I don't trust them ... but, Snowball has had to have his blood drawn several times since October (and, again next week) so, again, I just feel better with the vet who knows him best in the vet's office doing it. Actually, one time they couldn't get the blood drawn from his neck area and had to draw it from his leg ... so, thus another reason why I feel better with someone whom I know has had tons of experience drawing blood for the lab tests.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B..........Beautiful.... Baby..... Biscuit.... Be.... Brave.....:smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My This poor baby-what a bruise. and snowball you to.*
*Ill Pray for the both of you.little darlings.
pray for Yogi Hes getting baby teeth removed righ now.Yikes****
*I want him Home with me. nickee in Pa**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Vinh and Ann, you are super parents. I am sorry he had to endure that bruise....not what any of you needed right now. 

Prayers and hugs the medication will be regulated very soon and Biscuit can feel better. :hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am just saying a prayer for Biscuit & wondering how it is going on the lowered phenobarb amount? I know you must think you are walking on egg shells! 
I guess his one big pleasure at the moment is his food. . . tell him I understand that! 
You guys hang in there---he is worth all of it.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Latest on Biscuit Saturday 2/2/13*

Hi Sandi,

Thanks for asking about Biscuit. Well so far today is the 7th day since we move into yet another lower Prednisone 7.5mg twice per day dosage. Up until today Biscuit have been fine, no seizure from what we can tell, and seem to slowly making process. However later this morning he seem very tired and just seem to not have any energy just lying there. I could be that he been pacing for several hours so we are closely monitoring him. He has a schedule CBC today to check for the Lomustine level. 

The Leflunomide Blood Level test came back and Dr. Sisson said while he sees the increase in the Leflunomide level, he still think it is too low so he has increase the Leflunomide to 1.75 tablets 17.5mg starting last Friday. We have to do another Leflunomid Blood Level test 14days from Friday which mean the poor boy going to be poke again! :sweatdrop:

Like you say, it's like walking on egg shells right now every minute, hour, and day. 

We also consulted with Dr. Sisson about the bruises and he say it's fine, and actually it's best to drawn blood in these area as it would probably won't hurt Biscuit at all!  We're going to put this theory to test today and see.

If everything continue to goes well , here are the future Prednisone schedules

1.5 tablets 7.5mg Once per day for 35 days
1 tablet 5mg Once per day for 60 days
1 tablet 5mg Every other day for 60 days (30 doses total)

Other than that, Biscuit continue to eat like a champ! Sometime get sneaks in and goble up some bonus poop too! Gosh, we just can't take our eyes off of him for more than a few second. He knows we're monitoring him so he has master the lightning squeeze and grab technique! :smrofl::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So glad things are still going fine. I can imagine the constant watching him and waiting must be awful. Hoping his levels tested next Friday will be fine and he can continue along with the planned Prednisone schedule.

Continued prayers and hugs!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just now catching up on little Biscuit's progress ( though have been praying daily for him) .
I loved seeing his photos.. gosh he's such an adorable little guy! .. and happy to see he is 'holding-his-own'! It always amazes me just how tought these 'we-ones' truly are!
Be assured the prayers will continue for you all..... and I say again how very Blessed he is to have you and Ann for his mom and dad!!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Thinking about little Biscuit and hoping for the best for him...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.........Buddy Biscuit:blink:

I.........I have an idea for you:HistericalSmiley:

S........(Dr.) Sisson wants you to be his assistant:supacool:

C........'Cause you are just too cool:rochard:

U.........Unfortunately Momy and Daddy won't give you away:smootch:

I..........In the meantime.....:huh:

T.........Telling on you to standbyopcorn:




*


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*So cute!*



Piccolina said:


> B.........Buddy Biscuit:blink:
> 
> I.........I have an idea for you:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Hi Sammy! Thanks for this cute posting! You're adorable! :clap:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*What on earth are these?*

So lately we notice Biscuit making these snorting like sounds. He usually does it when we either pick him up, or he's lying in his bed trying to rest. We didn't think it is anything to be concerns of but now we're wondering if we should? We're also thinking it has to do with his condition being all meds up, or a side effect of a specific medication. He hasn't bark or growl much at all lately and all we notice he is able to muster up is the snorting sounds. 

Secondly, I notice these on Biscuit's front paws lately and my wife said he had them since birth. But the worrying in me is still wondering what they are and are they possing any potential harm to the boy? :confused1: They're soft little ball like and pinkist. When we touch them Biscuit doesn't seem to mind or reacts to it so maybe it's just harmless.

p.s. these pics are hard to come by cause Biscuit don't like us taking close up picture of him peroid! We had to sneak these in while he was being held today for his CBC blood test! :biggrin:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Just checking in on Biscuit and sending you some virtual energy to hang in there. Kisses for sweet Biscuit!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

vinhle68 said:


> So lately we notice Biscuit making these snorting like sounds. He usually does it when we either pick him up, or he's lying in his bed trying to rest. We didn't think it is anything to be concerns of but now we're wondering if we should? We're also thinking it has to do with his condition being all meds up, or a side effect of a specific medication. He hasn't bark or growl much at all lately and all we notice he is able to muster up is the snorting sounds.
> 
> Secondly, I notice these on Biscuit's front paws lately and my wife said he had them since birth. But the worrying in me is still wondering what they are and are they possing any potential harm to the boy? :confused1: They're soft little ball like and pinkist. When we touch them Biscuit doesn't seem to mind or reacts to it so maybe it's just harmless.
> 
> p.s. these pics are hard to come by cause Biscuit don't like us taking close up picture of him peroid! We had to sneak these in while he was being held today for his CBC blood test! :biggrin:


It looks to me the bumps to be the little 'cushion/pad' at their "wrist"... Both mine have them.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> It looks to me the bumps to be the little 'cushion/pad' at their "wrist"... Both mine have them.


 
Thank you Terry! I'm glad to hear it's normal.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

If those bumps are on the back of the paws just a little ways up, Pipper has them too. I think they're supposed to be there.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

prayers to Biscuit and to you


----------

